# Using motion decoys in honker spreads



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I won a lucky goose flapper at a banquet last fall and am wondering how you guys set them up. I was thinking on the edges or to the way back of the spread. The difference is where they see the motion and what they see when they are landing and the decoy is turned off.

Do you paint the stand a tan or brown color? The black stand seems to stand out.

How do you guys set up your mojo decoys in a goose spread? Where do you place them? Do you paint their stakes? Do you keep the stakes short and keep the decoy close to the ground or at its normal length? I only have a couple remotes so try to keep them behind the spread so the geese land but I still seem to have geese flare or not commit with he monos standing there and not running.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never worried about the color of stakes. I don't think geese care. If geese are flaring, it's because YOU aren't concealed enough, not because of the decoys.

I like putting the motion decoys where I want the geese to touch down. Usually that's in the center of the X. Then I sent the blinds off to one side so that the birds aren't staring into my eyeballs when they're coming in for a landing.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

I use one. Its great. I try to keep it to one side of the hole. Thats what I do and it seems to work well. I wouldn't bother painting the stand. Also make sure you turn the wing speed down. The default on mine was way way too fast.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have 2 Deck Boss flyer decoys from White Rock. We always put out our decoys in a horseshoe shape. The flyers are just inside the U. Then we sit on the ends and get them in a cross fire. This also allows us to shoot if they are shortstopping.They never see us there and are looking at the head of the horseshoe. We have been doing this for over 50 years. They are mounted on the sway bars that in the wind really look like geese getting ready to land. We liked them so much that we bought Snow Deck Boss Decoys this year also.

Canada's are really touchy when using Mojo's. They flair from them. Ducks love them and pile in.


----------

